# Hi, I need some help!



## pensacolajim (Mar 25, 2009)

I was trying to post my first attempt at smoking, but I an unable to upload any pictures. I tried resizing and changeing format. Nothing seems to work.
Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 25, 2009)

here is a link to another thread that explains the process

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=74989 

Welcome to the family


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 25, 2009)

this is the easiest site to work with go to www.tinypic.com 

click browse

click to resize

click upload

copy and paste...there your done


----------

